#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Warangal 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## nandu_nitw

*This is a thread for* NIT Warangal 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

Click here for NIT Warangal 2012 admissions | cut - offs
*
Faadoo Friends,
*
This is Nandkishore from NIT Warangal and I ll be glad to answer your queries about my college!!! Thanks to this site for giving me this opportunity!! :ignat_02::ignat_02:

First of all let me start by giving some information about my college............................

*Established*: 1959
*Foundation Stone* laid by Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru
*Campus:* 256 acres
One of the original 17 RECs established!
Given *NIT status in 2004.*
Excellent overall infrastructure and facilities. *Best placement* amongst all colleges!!!:tatice_06:

*Branches Offered*

    Civil Engineering,
    Electrical and Electronics Engineering,
    Mechanical Engineering,
    Electronics and Communication Engineering,
    Chemical Engineering,
    Computer Science and Engineering,
    Metallurgical and Material Science Engineering,
    Biotechnology

*Cut Offs*
Last Rank in General Category admitted was AIR 10353 for the Biotech branch!! So the cut offs are always very high even for reserved category. In case you have individual queries, pl ask in this thread....

*Placements*
Average package was 4.4 lakhs/annum last year.

Highest packages were there in the Comp Sc branch!!

*Fees*
Uptil second year : Rs.21500/sem
Third and fourth year: Rs.10000/sem

Hostel+Mess: 14000/sem

*Ranking
*Consistently between 10-15 for top magazines

*NOW TIME FOR QUERIES!!!!*:crigon_04::crigon_04::crigon_04:





  Similar Threads: ISM Dhanbad 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion DCE/DTU Delhi 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion BIT Mesra 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Trichy 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## vamsi

if can i get in any branch like ece ,eee,cse.mechanical ????

----------


## lara

> if can i get in any branch like ece ,eee,cse.mechanical ????


[MENTION=4599]vamsi[/MENTION] - dude it is really difficult to predict based on your marks. I know all about the opening & closing ranks of NIT-W. I will share those and then depending on those ranks you will be able to have a fair idea about your chances this year.

IMP- 50% seats are reserved for home state candidates on each NIT, so your probability increases!

RANKS--

*Computer Science Engineering
*
All India Quota

General: Opening rank (OR) is 159 and closing rank (CR) is 1926

OBC: OR is 2221 and CR is 3875

SC: OR is 5459 and CR is 26527

ST: OR is 17887 and CR is 39040

Home State Quota

General: OR is 1930 and CR is 2854

OBC: OR is 4522 and CR is 6595

SC: OR is 18555 and CR is 36554

ST: OR is 49015 and CR is 56752
Electronics and Communication Engineering

All India Quota

General: OR is 322 and CR is 1505

OBC: OR is 1649 and CR is 3860

SC: OR is 5030 and CR is 17509

ST: OR is 17894 and CR is 37378

Home State Quota

General: OR is 1555 and CR is 2169

OBC: OR is 4361 and CR is 5657

SC: OR is 18224 and CR is 25091

ST: OR is 40467 and CR is 49985
Electrical and Electronics Engineering

All India Quota

General: OR is 988 and CR is 2812

OBC: OR is 4514 and CR is 7241

SC: OR is 27089 and CR is 28736

ST: OR is 19846 and CR is 52112

Home State Quota

General: OR is 2863 and CR is 3376

OBC: OR is 7379 and CR is 7972

SC: OR is 33047 and CR is 39798

ST: OR is 55869 and CR is 65295
Mechanical Engineering

All India Quota

General: OR is 1360 and CR is 3586

OBC: OR is 7652 and CR is 8350

SC: OR is 10636 and CR is 33852

ST: OR is 64485 and CR is 70707

Home State Quota

General: OR is 3599 and CR is 4391

OBC: OR is 8502 and CR is 9794

SC: OR is 39487 and CR is 41094

ST: OR is 78926 and CR is 87018
Metallurgical Engineering

All India Quota

General: OR is 7695 and CR is 9087

OBC: OR is 16225 and CR is 18457

SC: OR is 60332 and CR is 67346

ST: OR is 100374 and CR is 108249

Home State Quota

General: OR is 9088 and CR is 11116

OBC: OR is 18462 and CR is 20455

SC: OR is 68465 and CR is 81917

ST: OR is 135346 and CR is 143972
Civil Engineering

All India Quota

General: OR is 2006 and CR is 5373

OBC: OR is 6589 and CR is 11202

SC: OR is 40570 and CR is 44667

ST: OR is 69154 and CR is 76839

Home State Quota

General: OR is 5415 and CR is 6291

OBC: OR is 11818 and CR is 14047

SC: OR is 45568 and CR is 51556

ST: OR is 91347 and CR is 98586
Chemical Engineering

All India Quota

General: OR is 3175 and CR is 6555

OBC: OR is 8579 and CR is 14079

SC: OR is 27659 and CR is 56572

ST: OR is 114173 and CR is 126222

Home State Quota

General: OR is 6556 and CR is 7740

OBC: OR is 14442 and CR is 17034

SC: OR is 57927 and CR is 65246

ST: OR is 138989 and CR is 142382
Biotech Engineering

All India Quota

General: OR is 5985 and CR is 10467

OBC: OR is 15834 and CR is 20490

SC: OR is 51045 and CR is 72532

ST: OR is 156571 and CR is 160059

Home State Quota

General: OR is 10782 and CR is 13876

OBC: OR is 21255 and CR is 24721

SC: OR is 72883 and CR is 91501

ST: OR is 160307 and CR is 160548.


Let me know if you require anything else..

----------


## vamsi

can i get branches cse,ece,mech,eee in any other good collegs ???? any good nits? or deemed universities??

----------


## nandu_nitw

Hey vamsi,

Are u from general category??

----------


## vamsi

yes !!! i m from general cat !!

----------


## nandu_nitw

> yes !!! i m from general cat !!


Hi,
Based on your marks, you can expect a rank of around AIR 16000 this year....for that rank you can get Meta or Mining in good NITs like Nagpur or Bhopal but very difficult to get good branches ......y dont u post ur query in relevant threads of top NITs....seniors there might help u....NIT Warangal is very difficult for u buddy....

----------


## quarkquasars12himsdre4arw

sir,my rank is 45000 in aieee,can i get admission in nit wrangal ?and if yes then can i pursue btech computer science?i belong to gen category, thanks.  :laie_14:

----------


## nandu_nitw

> sir,my rank is 45000 in aieee,can i get admission in nit wrangal ?and if yes then can i pursue btech computer science?i belong to gen category, thanks.  :laie_14:


Frankly, No chance with a 45000 rank:lex_10:

Try in other colleges.....

----------


## [FE].Zatak

[MENTION=4599]vamsi[/MENTION] hard for gen cat. dude.  try others or eamcet.

----------


## vamsi

any other good colleges in which i can get a admission with the aieee rank ???

----------


## rahulshah

> any other good colleges in which i can get a admission with the aieee rank ???


For general queries for all AIEEE colleges post on this thread: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...E-NIT-Cut-offs

----------


## proten

with 200 marks in aieee 2011 can i get anything in warangal nit?

----------


## nandu_nitw

> with 200 marks in aieee 2011 can i get anything in warangal nit?


Need more details...category/state...I am guessing ur state i maharashtra since u have mentioned city as Mumbai....

And for general quota.....u can expect Civil ,Chemical and Meta in NIT W...

----------


## proten

> need more details...category/state...i am guessing ur state i maharashtra since u have mentioned city as mumbai....
> 
> And for general quota.....u can expect civil ,chemical and meta in nit w...


yep.. Maharashtra.. Ok.. In which round can i get chemical??

----------


## nandu_nitw

> yep.. Maharashtra.. Ok.. In which round can i get chemical??


Maybe 4th or 5th round....not before that....

----------


## prasoon2211

I am getting 242 marks. Resonance rank predictor says 1500-2000 air. I think i can get cse and ece by 4th -5th round in nitw. (no home state quota cuz i am from kanpur) so could you please let me know the highest, lowest and average packages in these branches in the latest campus recruitment. Thanks

----------


## nandu_nitw

> I am getting 242 marks. Resonance rank predictor says 1500-2000 air. I think i can get cse and ece by 4th -5th round in nitw. (no home state quota cuz i am from kanpur) so could you please let me know the highest, lowest and average packages in these branches in the latest campus recruitment. Thanks


Avg was 6.4 lakhs in CSE & 5.4 lakhs in ECE.....


Anything else u wanna know?

----------


## spartan

hello... i am getting b/w 140-150 . m from warangal.  any chance of nitw .. gen cat.

----------


## nandu_nitw

> hello... i am getting b/w 140-150 . m from warangal.  any chance of nitw .. gen cat.



Which State are u from??? basically which is ur home state??

----------


## spartan

my home state is andhra pradesh.

----------


## nandu_nitw

> my home state is andhra pradesh.


Ok, then u can expect to get Biotech & Meta in 5th round and Chemical in the  7th round.....

----------


## prasoon2211

what are the.approx number of working days in the first year for ece. I ask this for i will prepare for JEE 2012. Also are weekends off or just sundays? All in all, how is the workload in the first year?

----------


## nandu_nitw

> what are the.approx number of working days in the first year for ece. I ask this for i will prepare for JEE 2012. Also are weekends off or just sundays? All in all, how is the workload in the first year?


You have one month break in december and 2+ months break from may to july mid......apart from that....u have classes 6 days a week with a half day on sat......days are busy but u do find time for urself...it takes time to adjust and few students do manage to study for JEE....Not more than a couple finally leave for IITs....

----------


## prasoon2211

@nandu : I realise that managing both is very hard. Do you know anyone from NITW who prepared for JEE and got a good AIR? This year my IITJEE rank is 4658. Normally, one wouldn't think of repeating after getting ece @ NITW but the thing is that I and my teachers here at coaching were expecting a much better preformance from me based on the result of the test series of brilliant tutoirals and resonance. Believe it or not, but 2 days before JEE, I solved the JEE 2009 que paper and I scored 315/480 marks in that.....hence I believe that it was just the matter of an off day. I want to give JEE 2012 but I don't want to waste one year.
Thanks for your response. I appreciate it  :):

----------


## nandu_nitw

You are welcome Prasoon...None of the ppl in my friend circle went to IITs after joining here....I did hear of one guy from the first yr this yr who has got a 1100 something rank this yr.....last heard he was still undecided on what to do......thing is placements in the top branches are almost as good as IITs....the avg being a few ten thousands lower......so ppl if they leave go for the brand....

----------


## roy_1016

My son got 216 marks. AI rank 7075, Category (General) rank 5996, HS 141 (Gujarat). He is interested in Chemical. Will he get Chem in Warangal? Which Round?

----------


## nandu_nitw

> My son got 216 marks. AI rank 7075, Category (General) rank 5996, HS 141 (Gujarat). He is interested in Chemical. Will he get Chem in Warangal? Which Round?


Hello Mr.Roy,

4th round he will surely get chemical....

----------


## roy_1016

Thanks, Nandu. One more querry.. As per CCB guideline, a candidate has to surrender his seat after 3rd round for consideration in subsequent rounds. Is it prudent? Is he in contention after joining an NIT for higher options?

----------


## nandu_nitw

> Thanks, Nandu. One more querry.. As per CCB guideline, a candidate has to surrender his seat after 3rd round for consideration in subsequent rounds. Is it prudent? Is he in contention after joining an NIT for higher options?


Hi,

I m sorry...dont know abt this rule....i had taken admission in 1st round and never bothered thereafter.....but i ll try and find out......

----------


## aepuri

I  got 203 marks. AI rank 9800, Category (General) rank 1350 and home state is Andhrapradesh. Any chances of getting seat in NITW.

----------


## nandu_nitw

> I  got 203 marks. AI rank 9800, Category (General) rank 1350 and home state is Andhrapradesh. Any chances of getting seat in NITW.


Yes, u will get admission in civil, chemical, biotech and meta.....

----------


## SATADRU

A very good evening to every one.I m new to this website
I am from west bengal and belong to sc.

B arch  Scores in aieee 2011 are:-

*All India Rank**Overall*24011 *Category*1617 *State Rank* *Overall* 799 *Category* 84 can U please suggest me if i can get nit warangal

----------


## c.pruthvi

Hi!  I am pruthvi from hyderabad . I belong to OBC 
my AIR cat rank is 8136 and State cat rank is 1419.
Do I have any chance of getting a seat in NITW .If so,in which round can I get the seat
and what are the branches I am supposed to get.PLZ HELP ME WITH THIS.

----------


## nandu_nitw

> A very good evening to every one.I m new to this website
> I am from west bengal and belong to sc.
> 
> B arch  Scores in aieee 2011 are:-
> 
> *All India Rank**Overall*24011 *Category*1617 *State Rank* *Overall* 799 *Category* 84 can U please suggest me if i can get nit warangal


You can get any branch u want in NIT Warangal!!!

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------




> Hi!  I am pruthvi from hyderabad . I belong to OBC 
> my AIR cat rank is 8136 and State cat rank is 1419.
> Do I have any chance of getting a seat in NITW .If so,in which round can I get the seat
> and what are the branches I am supposed to get.PLZ HELP ME WITH THIS.


You can expect to get any branch of of ur choice......by the 5th round expect maybe ECE....

----------


## c.pruthvi

how many rounds it will take if I choose cse
and will NITW consider state cat rank 1419 for me

----------


## Naga Sirisha

hi i am sirisha my AIR OVERALL IS 14696 AIR CATEGORY RANK IS 2538 .i belong to ap obc category. HS OVERALL RANK IS 2472 HS CATEGORY RANK IS 564.can i get cs in nit warangal if so in wat rounds can i get it? do reply early plss i am very much nervous abt it.also for conselling which rank of mine is considered plz mention dat rank 4 clarity pls....

----------


## nandu_nitw

> how many rounds it will take if I choose cse
> and will NITW consider state cat rank 1419 for me


Hey I am sorry, u need to give me ur All India Rank as well....please ignore my previous advise....i didnt realise it was Category rank and not AIR!

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




> hi i am sirisha my AIR OVERALL IS 14696 AIR CATEGORY RANK IS 2538 .i belong to ap obc category. HS OVERALL RANK IS 2472 HS CATEGORY RANK IS 564.can i get cs in nit warangal if so in wat rounds can i get it? do reply early plss i am very much nervous abt it.also for conselling which rank of mine is considered plz mention dat rank 4 clarity pls....


You can get it by 5th round...

All the ranks are important.....Now the point is ur category rank in AP in 564......So there are 563 ppl above u who will try to get the seat in the quota for OBC....now suppose there are 60 seats in CS and 30 are reserved for AP, out of that 8 seats will be for CS.....for 563 ppl above u will have chance to get CS in one round or the other...

Hope I have clarified ur doubts!

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Yeah thanks a lot but can i really get cs by the 5th round

----------


## nandu_nitw

> Yeah thanks a lot but can i really get cs by the 5th round


See, I have told u what happens....by the 5th round most would have taken admission, and if ur luck shines then none of the 563 students above u ll want to take admission....my advice dont depend on it!

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Like can i get cs or it in nit surathkal.which is better it in surathkal or any lower branches in nit w

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Hey plss reply as i have no one to advice or guide me better

----------


## nandu_nitw

> Like can i get cs or it in nit surathkal.which is better it in surathkal or any lower branches in nit w


For NIT Surathkal, pl post on that college's thread...I will prefer better branch in NIT Surathkal if i was u!

----------


## Naga Sirisha

K thank u i am asking u bcoz warangal is nearer 2 hyd right so dats y nd wich group r u in nit-w

----------


## c.pruthvi

AIR is 36993
AIR cat 8136
STATE  5473
STATE cat 1419

----------


## nandu_nitw

> AIR is 36993
> AIR cat 8136
> STATE  5473
> STATE cat 1419


Well, u can get only BioTech by the 5th round! Sorry about the earlier blooper  :(:   :(:

----------


## deepakmk

I have got an AIR 873(overall) in AIEEE 2011.
I wish to pursue computer science and engineering.
As i havent secured well enough in IITJEE for a comp science in any of the IITs, i am wondering about pursuing it in NITs or the IIIT-Hyderabad.It seems that Warangal is the best about all the NITs.But what about the CS programme at warangal?as compared to the surathkal,trichy and calicut.
Which would you prefer for comp science?the NITs or IIIT-Hyderabad?
please guide.

----------


## nandu_nitw

> I have got an AIR 873(overall) in AIEEE 2011.
> I wish to pursue computer science and engineering.
> As i havent secured well enough in IITJEE for a comp science in any of the IITs, i am wondering about pursuing it in NITs or the IIIT-Hyderabad.It seems that Warangal is the best about all the NITs.But what about the CS programme at warangal?as compared to the surathkal,trichy and calicut.
> Which would you prefer for comp science?the NITs or IIIT-Hyderabad?
> please guide.


IIIT Hyd all the way!!! See if u can get it....u wud be lucky....

----------


## samyuukthakodali

i got 6461 AIR(GENERAL) and 5501(HS) rank from A P.which branches can i get in NITW.

----------


## nandu_nitw

> i got 6461 AIR(GENERAL) and 5501(HS) rank from A P.which branches can i get in NITW.


are u sure ur home state rank and AIR are correct?? as per ur data.....of the top 6500 students in India 5500 are from AP! How is that possible!

----------


## samyuukthakodali

sorry 2 say ,all india rank is 6461,my home state rank is 1136(general) from a p.which branch can i get in nit warangal

----------


## nandu_nitw

> sorry 2 say ,all india rank is 6461,my home state rank is 1136(general) from a p.which branch can i get in nit warangal


HI u can expect Biotech, Chemical, Civil and Meta.....and maybe Mech if u are lucky......Also, this time state quota is 50% so i feel that ll affect ur chances.....keep ur fingers crossed.....

----------


## samyuukthakodali

thanx for the information

----------


## sravss

Hi !
I am sranvani.

I have reservation category as SC

I got AIR 

category - 20,115

state rank

category -  2,113.

Will I be able to get a seat in NIT(w)...? If so, what is the probability for ECE branch..?

Thanks in Advance.

Sravss.

----------


## nandu_nitw

> Hi !
> I am sranvani.
> 
> I have reservation category as SC
> 
> I got AIR 
> 
> category - 20,115
> 
> ...


Probability for ECE is next to NIL.....  :(:   :(:

----------


## roy_1016

AIR 7075. Open category. Gujarat. What are the chances of getting Chemical by 3rd round?

----------


## nandu_nitw

> AIR 7075. Open category. Gujarat. What are the chances of getting Chemical by 3rd round?


Chemical by third round - Difficult  :(:

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Hey wat about civil at nit warangal .wat is civil engineering all about pls explain in detail is it preffered for girls??

----------


## nandu_nitw

> Hey wat about civil at nit warangal .wat is civil engineering all about pls explain in detail is it preffered for girls??


Civil Engg....Well I have this interesting read about Civil Engg.....found it somewhere on NET....pasting it here....

*1.    INTRODUCTION*

Civil  engineering is one of the oldest engineering professions. Ancient feats  which have stood the test of time, such as the the Egyptian pyramids  and Roman road systems are based on civil engineering principles &  till today define it’s greatness .It’s Civil engineers who are  responsible for the infrastructure of the world which include Water  works, Sewers, Dams, Power Plants, Transmission Towers/Lines, Railroads,  Highways, Bridges, Tunnels, Irrigation Canals, River Navigation,  Shipping Canals, Traffic Control, Mass Transit, Airport Runways,  Terminals, Industrial Plant Buildings, Skyscrapers etc. Only by  exploring civil engineering’s influence in shaping the world’s today, we  can creatively imagine the progress of our tomorrows. Once a mechanical  engineer asked a civil engineer, “we make cars, bikes....what do you  do?”  The later replied “we build roads so that your vehicles can move  on them, and we build factories in scorching heat and rain so that you  don’t have to face the same when you make cars and bikes.”
*2.    TYPE OF WORK INVOLVED* 

From Civil engineering’s perspective, any major construction work involves mainly four stages:
*a) Surveying:*

It  is basically mapping of the concerned area. Mapping is done either  on-site or off-site. Off-site mapping is done with state of the art  technology, where you would have to use satellite images. It includes  remote Sensing, GIS etc. In this case the real challenge is to analyse  the images using computers for long time. This field is quite new, hence  there are handsome packages and job opportunities. On-site mapping may  present several challenges in the form of location of site. To  exemplify, if the surveying is being done for a flyover, then mapping is  done with the busy traffic on it. The traffic will be diverted for  construction later, but it is not diverted at the time of surveying.  Here, usually a civil engineer does not go on site but he has to ensure  that whatever work his sub-ordinates has done, is correct. Here you get  to work with quite expensive instruments like total station, GPS(GPS in  cars have much lower resolution) etc. Locations for surveying also  include forests, inhabited places where you may find even difficult to  reach.  If surveying for a road is being done, it means there is no road  to reach there. This applies to all the subsequent stages as well.  Mapping includes underground mapping as well such as ground-water for  water-supply purposes
*b)  Designing:* 

Once  the preliminary data has been gathered, a team of civil engineers  design the structure on the basis of requirements proposed earlier. This  is some task where civil engineers have to keep in mind the strength of  the structure, construction feasibility(some designs are not feasible  to construct), time span of construction, budget, life of structure etc.  This requires experience, being up-to-date with current technology, a  vision and thorough knowledge of the subject. Fresh engineers from  college are not given this task. It’s purely off-site task and involves a  lot of calculations, drawings and meetings.
*c) Construction:*

The  first two stages go unnoticed for most of people not attached to the  civil engineering project or the common public. Construction sites are  full of workforce (engineers, labour and others), materials and  accident-prone situations. A civil engineer must be able to deal with  people and make them work. You may not be able to find a flat surface to  move-on, clean surface to sit, shadow to hide from sun, water to drink  etc. Continuous monitoring of the construction process has to be done so  that the construction goes as much  per the design as much possible and  it requires knowledge of construction process so that to make decision  what changes are allowable and what not. Sometimes, situation arises  during construction which has not been taken care of during design.  These have to be solved real quickly since if construction stops  half-ways, it starts costing per day without any advancement. Time span  of construction may be months to years. Site location ranges from busy  roads to inaccessible deserts and hills to underground tunnels. 
*d) Maintenance, Repair and Demolition:* 

In  India, there is usually no demolition of structures, only they are  abandoned. Maintenance is regular check on structures and ensuring that  anything harmful effects are being taken care of. Repair includes  stopping further deterioration of structure by correctly identifying the  causes and preventing it.
Thus,on  a very broad scale, Civil engineering work could be classified into two  type- Field work and Desk work. Field work in Civil Engineering is  always physically challenging but it should be done with great amount of  care and precision. The desk work, which is equally important, is  basically concerned with planning and checking the feasibility at  theoretical scale. As a civil engineer you may be working as consulting  or constructing engineer/manager. _Check out their job profiles._ 
*a)    Job profile of a consultant engineer*


Undertaking “technical and feasibility” studies and site investigations.Developing detailed designs.Assessing the potential risks of specific projects, as well as undertaking risk management in specialist roles.Supervising tendering procedures and putting together proposals.Managing, supervising and visiting contractors on site and advising on civil engineering issues.

*b)    Job profile of a construction engineer*


Co-operating and working jointly with the design team (consulting engineers) towards implementation.Finding modifications with architects and consulting engineers.Dealing  smartly with a diverse range of people including clients, architects,  other engineering professionals, sub-contractors and members of the  public.Taking responsibility for health and safety on site.Making judgements and solving problems.Supervising construction.Ensuring quality of work.
*c)    Job profile of a project manager*


managing budgets and other project resources;managing  change, as the client may change his or her mind about the design, and  identifying, formalising and notifying relevant parties of changes in  the project;leading teams of other engineers, perhaps from other organisations or firms;compiling, checking and approving reports;attending public meetings to discuss projects, especially in a senior role
*3.    SPECIALIZATION IN CIVIL ENGINEERING:*

Imagining,  planning, estimating, getting approval, creating and maintaining a  construction activity; all comes into the domain of Civil Engineering.  Also it is a duty of a civil engineer to make sure that the work is  carried out in the most economical and efficient manner possible. He  also carries out research & training programmes for improvement of  the present technology which is being used. Civil engineering is divided  in Five major fields and they are closely interralated. If you wish to  pursue higher studies you can do that in any one of these:
*a)    Structural Engineering:*

This  is the very important part of civil engineering as in this you have to  design the structures that support their own weight and the loads they  carry, and resist wind, temperature, earthquake, and many other forces.  Railroads, Highways, Bridges, Tunnels, Irrigation Canals, River  Navigation, Shipping Canals, Traffic Control, Mass Transit, Airport  Runways, Terminals, offshore structures, platforms, and many other kinds  of projects. You have to develop the appropriate combination of steel,  concrete, timber, plastic, and new exotic materials. 
Structural engineer will plan, design & as well as visit the site so as to ensure that work is done properly.
*b)    Environmental Engineering:*

This  is the most booming field of civil engineering. As now a day’s everyone  in this world is concerned about environment. So requirement of  environmental engineers is ever increasing.As if now we want sustainable  development to assure safety of our natural resources.
Environmental  engineers translate physical, chemical, and biological processes into  systems to destroy toxic substances, remove pollutants
from water, reduce non-hazardous solid waste volumes, eliminate contaminates from the air and develop groundwater supplies.
In  this you may be called to resolve many concerned issues such as  cleaning up sites contaminated with hazardous materials, disposing of  wastewater, and managing solid wastes.

*c)    Geotechnical Engineering:* 

As  every civil engineering project is built on the ground it shows the  importance of geotechnical engineering. You have to look for the  stability of foundation of structures, which include properties of soil  and rock that support and affect the behaviour of these structures. You  may evaluate the potential settlements of buildings, the stability of  slopes and fills, and the seepage of ground water and the effects of  earthquakes. They are also deal with development of structures below  ground such as tunnels, foundations etc.

*d)    Water Resources Engineering: 
*

Importance  of water in daily life & in every aspect is tremendous. Water is  very important for us & it is a social matter too. As a water  resources engineer, you will deal with issues concerning the quality and  quantity of water. You will work to prevent floods, to supply water for  cities, industry, and irrigation, to treat wastewater, to protect  beaches, or to manage and redirect rivers.
These engineers also design construction activities of water structures such as canals, dams, pipelines, pumping stations etc.

*e)    Transportation Engineering:*

Duty  of a transportation engineer is to move people, goods and materials  safely and efficiently. Transportation engineer’s challenge will be to  find ways to meet our ever-increasing travel needs on land, air, and  sea. You will design, construct, and maintain all types of  transportation facilities, including highways, railroads, airfields, and  ports.
It  is the responsibility of engineer to develop new transportation  facilities, upgrade our transportation system & to introduce new  transportation methods.

*

* 

*5.    DO YOU HAVE IT IN YOU?*

*a)    Aptitude and skills required*

If  you love physics and specially mechanics we bet that you will love  Civil Engineering too. If you solve any problem by practical approach  rather than theoretical formulations Civil Engineering is best suited to  you. It is exact implementation of theoretical approach but in a  skilful way.
You  will need to travel extensively (atleast in the first few years of your  career) to work on sites. Errors could create serious safety hazards  for users of the structures designed by careless Civil Engineers. You  should also be good at connecting and expressing yourself to your  co-workers and company.
There  is need for Civil Engineering for creativity and an innovative approach  to solving problems also the ability to analyse and interpret diverse  and complex data from different angles and views. The ability to work as  part of a team, clear written and oral communication skills, awareness  of ethical issues and the wider impact of your work- these are needed  skills in a civil engineer. Now a days engineering drawing is done on  software but still in most of the institutes they use paper so you must  have a basic drawing aptitude.

*b)    Subjects in accordance with class 12th :* 

Please  note that this part is just to give you a better feel of civil  engineering in context to your studies till now. This section DOES NOT  apply that if you are not well versed with the topics mentioned here you  then would find civil engineering very difficult. You will have  sufficient time in your college life to work on your short comings and  weak topics, if the need arises.
Civil  Engineering is perhaps the only stream that amalgamates Physics, Maths  as well as chemistry. Physics is required for the basic understanding of  the mechanics of structures, effects of stress and strain at different  angle etc. Maths whereas comes in use while differentially  disintegrating a large structure and after analysing it again  integrating it back to its mammoth size. Chemistry comes as a handy  knowledge when understanding the Building’s construction materials.  Civil Engineering also requires a good analytical mind and a very  flexible thinker.So wholly civil engineering subjects do not depend on a  particular specific subject of class 12th it requires basic  understanding of all three subjects. The important topics however are  listed here.
*a)    Engineering mechanics, strength of materials, structural analysis:*

These  subjects define the structural part of civil engineering basically it  is structural mechanics. They require understanding of mechanical  concepts & properties of matter such as stress-strain.

*b)     Design of Steel, Concrete and Masonry Structures:*

Concepts  of force, analysis of different loads, and study of different type of  sections study of these topics will be useful in civil engineering.

*c)     geotechnical engineering:*

Basic knowledge of geology will keep your interest in this topic.
Also you will be having a new dimension added to it with civil engineering.

*d)     Construction technology, material, Equipment and Management:*

Basic  inorganic chemistry required for chemical classification of building  materials, planning & scheduling is also require in management.
*e)     Fluid Mechanics, Open Channel Flow and Hydraulic Machines:*

Fluid properties and their role in fluid motion, analysis of fluid flow 
Overall deep knowledge of fluid dynamics is necessary for this topic.
*f)    Surveying and Transportation Engineering:*

Basic geometry, common methods of distance and angle measurements.
*g)    Other than all this, some part of calculus is also needed in engineering mathematics.*

*6.    CARREER PROSPECTS:*

After  completing civil engineering course for your respective college, you  can choose the desired area of your career. You can shape your career  while shaping the country. There are many other options which are  discussed below. 
*1.    Government:*

This career path shows many of the options available for civil engineers who want to choose their career in government.

*(i)   Construction engineer:*

Construction  engineer is the government employee who work as technical expert of  different construction projects. Government engineers are often involved  in developing policy and standards for the profession and general  public.
Government conducts different examinations at graduate level for recruitment of entry level civil engineer such as *IES (Indian Engineering Services).* After training period entry level engineer will be upgraded to *assistant engineer*. As a government construction engineer there are lot of chances of your up-gradation at regular interval

Entry  level engineer: assistant engineer :S: upervisory engineer:executive  engineer:chief engineer: deputy engineer:base engineer:director of  public works.

*(ii)Public administration:* 

Some  civil engineers leave the technical engineering path as they progress  and move into government management or they do public administration.   At this level, additional leadership training and education in public  administration or business management is recommended.
Master  degree in civil engineering, public administration, business  administration leads you towards a post of project manager in  construction projects or government administration services such as *IAS (INDIAN ADMINISTRATION SERVICES)* by clearing the *UPSC* exam.
Graduation:masters  degree/specialization/public administration/business  administration:project manager/administrative head:city manager/division  head:chief /executive commissioner:director of public works

*2.    Consultancy:* 


Consulting civil engineers liaise with clients to plan, manage, design and supervise the construction of projects.Consulting firms offer wide opportunities for career possibilities.Consulting  civil engineers provide a wide range of services to clients. During the  early stages of a career, work will involve taking responsibility for  minor projects, but the size of the projects may increase as experience  is gained.Consulting engineers are always needed in construction firms. Small or large all types of firms need consulting engineer.
In  addition, these engineers may manage the business side of the firm  including corporate strategy, business development, marketing,  operations, and human resources
Self consultancy is also the good option for graduate & masters civil engineer.

Graduation:masters  degree :S: elf consultant/technical consultant/expertise:project  engineer/own consultancy firm:technical head/business development  track:corporate expert/executive manager:national expert/senior business  development

*3.    Education:* 

Civil  engineers can also be a source of passing knowledge to upcoming  youngsters. The career path for higher education requires an advanced  degree, including a doctorate in most cases. Civil engineers in academia  may be involved in teaching, writing grants, conducting research, and  working with graduate students. Publishing research findings and  obtaining grant funding for your academic institution are key elements  to success in this career path.

Career paths in teaching field can be shown as:


Graduation work experiencemaster degree (M.S, M.Tech)PhD Assistant professor associate professorprofessordepartment headdeandirector/assistant vice chancellor
*4.    Industry:* 

Civil  Engineers in industry, work for various organizations including number  of firms (manufacturing, industrial, technology providers, etc.), retail  companies (grocery, shopping malls), real estate managers (hotels,  entertainment venues, etc), health services providers (hospitals),  colleges and universities, power and energy utilities, and other  privately owned companies. These civil engineers use their skills to  manage facilities, deliver successful projects, and provide goods and  services to the general public.

Assistant engineerwork experiencemasters in administration/project engineertechnical expertise/marketing consultantaccount manager/project managerbusiness development/division manager
*5.    Construction management:* 

Constructing  civil engineers aim to turn the plans of consulting civil engineers  (designers) into reality. Constructing engineers ensure that all aspects  of the construction project under their responsibility - from ground  works and foundations to final finishes - are completed within cost and  time constraints and to client specification.
It  also figures out career options for civil engineers who have chosen to  work in construction management. In addition to the standard  requirements, courses in marketing, business development, site safety,  risk management, quality control, quality assurance, scheduling,  estimating, and contracting are highly recommended. Field experience is  the key to being successful in construction management.


Assistant engineerwork experiencemasters in construction management/project engineerassistant project managerproject managersenior project managerconstruction executive

*6.    Self venture:* 

In  civil engineering this is the best option for people who are interested  in doing their own business. A graduate civil engineer can also start  his own construction firm using maximum possible resources.
Using  different contacts & resources one can start with small  construction projects & hence move towards a big construction  company.


Graduatemarket analysisuse of resourcesdevelop business skills/MBAstart own venturesmall projectsbig construction company.
*7.    Research & development:* 

As  a civil engineer one has lots of social responsibility in order to  develop new technologies for huge development, in fighting with natural  hazards & to do research on stability of constructed structure as  well new structures.

Many R&D firms are running in order to build & safe our society.Government also invest lots of money in research analysis.Graduate:masters degree/specialization:research field:research scientist


*
8.    Myths Buster:*

People  are generally confused about the role of a civil engineer. They usually  misunderstand them for architects. An architect designs an over view  whereas a civil engineer figure out how to make the given structure  stable. A problem that students face is that some closed minded people  think it is related to mason work which is quite low standard and thus  misguide the students, where as nothing can be far from truth. Also if  someone tells you that civil engineering is losing it’s glamour then  just tell him that people may live without computers and electricity but  not without a roof over their head. Civil engineering is the basic need  for the progress of any civilization. Also Civil Engineering is not  only restricted to Engineering but also gives a feel of management  approach as a person has to supervise the whole construction.


*“The road to success is always under construction”*

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Ya thank u for the info my air is 14696 air cat:2538 state ct rank:548 i wanna persue cs at warangal and can i opt for civil in 3rd or 4th rounds and give upgradation for cs wat r the chances that i can get cs during internal sliding

----------


## manishgupt

Hey, 
this is manish.....I have a rank of 34000 in aieee. I am a OBC category. I would like to know that, can I get admission in NIT Warangal for computer science and eng course??!

----------


## nehanjali

Hello! I am Neha from Hyderabad... My air rank is  									 										39072.. do I have a chance of getting any department in NIT Warangal in obc and state quota in 5th counselling atleast?

----------


## cool.taniya

> Hello! I am Neha from Hyderabad... My air rank is 39072.. do I have a chance of getting any department in NIT Warangal in obc and state quota in 5th counselling atleast?


Yes u definetely hav a very gud chance.
All da Bs8!!!

----------


## nandu_nitw

> Yes u definetely hav a very gud chance.
> All da Bs8!!!


[MENTION=7117]cool.taniya[/MENTION]: on what basis are u saying "gud chance"?? Stop giving useless advice on my thread.......i have observed u have been posting the same query across all threads and have not cared to read any thread before posting......do some research and then post...stop mis guiding yourself and others!

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




> Hello! I am Neha from Hyderabad... My air rank is  									 										39072.. do I have a chance of getting any department in NIT Warangal in obc and state quota in 5th counselling atleast?


U dont have much chance....Biotech maybe....but dont expect much....

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------




> Hey, 
> this is manish.....I have a rank of 34000 in aieee. I am a OBC category. I would like to know that, can I get admission in NIT Warangal for computer science and eng course??!


No chance for u buddy....

----------


## cool.taniya

Sorry 
nandu_nitw bt i misread nehanjali rank as 3907

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

Can u tell me abt nit delhi wich operates frm nitw cmpus.
Are the classes fr da nitd students held along nitw students.
Is hostel facilities provided for ccandidates frm both nits??

----------


## nandu_nitw

> Sorry 
> nandu_nitw bt i misread nehanjali rank as 3907
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------
> 
> Can u tell me abt nit delhi wich operates frm nitw cmpus.
> Are the classes fr da nitd students held along nitw students.
> Is hostel facilities provided for ccandidates frm both nits??


I dont really knw much.....they have diff faculty and classrooms....hostel facility can be availed by both NITs...

----------


## revmon94

Hi 

I secured 17913 in AIEEE 2011 under general category. I am from Hyderbad - HS quota.

As per last year I will get entry in to Biotech in 5th round . This year internal sliding is after 5th round and spot is 6th and 7th round.

Can I expect CHEMICAL engineering in the internal sliding. This time they also say that Internal sliding for HS candidate is based on HS quota and AIR quota.
Please clarify..

thanks for your suggestions and help.

----------


## revmon94

Hi all,

I got AIR 17913 under general category in AIEEE 2011. I am from Andra pradesh.

1) Do i have chance for chemical engineering in NIT Warangal ?

2) If I join in Biotechnology group in NIT Warangal in 5th round, is there any chance of sliding to Chemical engineering?

Please suggest

----------


## nandu_nitw

> Hi all,
> 
> I got AIR 17913 under general category in AIEEE 2011. I am from Andra pradesh.
> 
> 1) Do i have chance for chemical engineering in NIT Warangal ?
> 
> 2) If I join in Biotechnology group in NIT Warangal in 5th round, is there any chance of sliding to Chemical engineering?
> 
> Please suggest


What is HS rank??

----------


## revmon94

*I am pasting my rank details. I am from AP. Waiting for your reply.



All India Rank* 

*Overall*   17913  ------  *Category*   14290  ------  *State Rank* 

*Overall*    2937  ------  *Category*    2178

----------


## revmon94

home state  overall rank - 2937

home state category - 2178

please reply

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Hiee my air is 14696 can i get cs @ warangal under homestate quota until 5th round or utmost in internal sliding.is there any reservation for girls?i belong to obc category. air cat:2538 state rank overall: 2472 state rank cat: 564 or should i go for IT @ surathkal if i get it by round 3.also i wanted to know upto what extent people get their upgradation choice during internal sliding (any priority for girls HS)??

----------


## nandu_nitw

> home state  overall rank - 2937
> 
> home state category - 2178
> 
> please reply


think u ll get it......

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




> Hiee my air is 14696 can i get cs @ warangal under homestate quota until 5th round or utmost in internal sliding.is there any reservation for girls?i belong to obc category. air cat:2538 state rank overall: 2472 state rank cat: 564 or should i go for IT @ surathkal if i get it by round 3.also i wanted to know upto what extent people get their upgradation choice during internal sliding (any priority for girls HS)??


No priority for girls......U might make it CSE....but its a thin chance......see the trends by the 3rd round and only then take a call....

----------


## revmon94

Thanks sir. I have another doubt about Internal sliding. Please clarify. This may help me to fill the choice after 3rd round..

Whether Internal sliding will take place only once after 5th round (as per information brochure 2011) or before every successive spot round..Ie before 7th, 8th..etc round.

----------


## sethi

hi nandkishore,I want  to know is there any option of changing branch after Ist year in nit w.   If there is what are conditions for it ?

----------


## coolsajal4

air-12336(open) . hs.-m.p. should i wait till 5th round for civil or chemical at warangal??

----------


## nandu_nitw

> Thanks sir. I have another doubt about Internal sliding. Please clarify. This may help me to fill the choice after 3rd round..
> 
> Whether Internal sliding will take place only once after 5th round (as per information brochure 2011) or before every successive spot round..Ie before 7th, 8th..etc round.


It will take place after 5th round....

----------


## saloni

> hi nandkishore,I want  to know is there any option of changing branch after Ist year in nit w.   If there is what are conditions for it ?


no not possible in NIT W!

----------


## revmon94

can i get entry in nit w in 5th round..my air is 17913 and hs is 2937. i belong to open category

----------


## samah

> can i get entry in nit w in 5th round..my air is 17913 and hs is 2937. i belong to open category


Hmm...yes..you should get Bio Tech and Metallurgical and maybe Chemical also in the coming rounds...

----------


## revmon94

I did not get entry in 5th round. (my air is 17913 and hs is 2937. i belong to open category-state-AP). Can I take a risk of registering in spot round.ie 6th round in NIT W. I am ready to take metallurgy. Will I get a seat. I am too much worried because EAMCET has taken my originals as I have participated in EAMCET.
CCB is also asking for originals for spot round. I am taking the originals from EAMCET, then I am out of EAMCET also if I did not get seat in spot round.
please clarify is there a chance of getting META in NITW in 6th spot round for my rank.

----------


## dipen jain

i need to know if i want to gt cse branch in nit warangal..hw much must i get in main aieee..if i get marks around 200 in main aieee in 2012...will it be good enough..? what would be my rank...??

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a close thread, Click here for NIT Warangal 2012 admissions | Cut - Offs

----------

